

Re: Startups - I wish someone would have told me - MrAlmostWrong
http://www.drawar.com/posts/Re--Startups---I-wish-someone-would-have-told-me-

======
michaelhart
This would have been better asked on Quora, imo, so the best answers rise to
the top. Sorting comments by date is a very old way of thinking, and really
doesn't organize the information in any meaningful way at all.

With that rant aside, it is an interesting question and I look forward to
reading them, despite how much I don't feel like sifting through them.

